# Streamer Fishing



## ibfishing (Jul 25, 2012)

Talking mostly river here, just wondering what type and colors are most used out there. And times of year and techniques. See I’ve fly fished mostly the last 10 years and used streamers from time to time and always done okay I guess. Seemed like a different fly at the time always produce better results. 
So I go to the river a few weeks back and threw the normal stuff, changed flies a dozen times, hit the streamers using black and brown and then olive, and nothing!!! I mean virtually not at all, 2 hours into fishing.. So I’m pulling out box after box scratching me head what next what next, so I get this blond woolly out thinking okay ive never caught a fish on this thing ever. It’s been in my box for 6 years now, what the heck… with in 4 cast first strike, 2 more case and hit, nice and hard too, somewhere before my 10 cast 16 inch fat rainbow… long story short 6 hours of fishing with the same (okay lost that one tied on another one) and caught fish all day long, it was like I unlocked the secret to this river or something, I was shocked.
So was wondering if anyone else has a story similar to this or what type of streamers do you use and how do you present them.

Thank you.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I fish streamers from the Kelly Galloup school. The bigger and funkier the better. Generally articulated flies consisting of #2 2xl streamer hooks. Strip them fast across the current with very short leaders on a sinking line.

Slays browns for me. Mixed results on rainbows and pretty decent with the cuts.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

White or Yellow are killer colors too...


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

As are Black, Brown, and Olive. Yellow is my favorite though. Try a California Leech some time.


----------

